
Show HN: PileMd – Markdown note app, think with you - hirokiky
https://pilemd.com/
======
DonnieP
Where are the notes actually saved, and are they text files? (Downloaded on my
Mac, built a note and can't find it in the Finder)

~~~
hirokiky
Thanks for your feed back! Notes will be saved internally (on LocalStorage).
If you need text files, right click notes or folders and select 'Export
notes'. (Now I want feature to sync with Dropbox throught the API)

Do you think saving to local files is more intuitive?

------
hirokiky
Hi, I'm creator of PileMd. Do you have any opinion or feedback? I'll answer
for everything. It seems some people tried PileMd (Really Thank you). How
about it? anyway, Thanks for checking it.

